# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Lütjensee 1. März 2008 - Was ist davon geblieben ?

## Pinguin

In *diesem Beitrag* wurde in einem BPS-Magazin von einem gemeinsamen Besuch einer verschworenen Gruppe von 6 an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern berichtet, die sich aufgemacht hatten, durch eine FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) herauszufinden, in welchem Malignitätszustand die sich bei allen Männern noch vorhandene Prostata nach einer DNA-Zytometriebefundung zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand.
An* dieser Stelle*: erschien dann der Bericht über die Ergebnisse der statt gefundenen Untersuchungen.
Marlene Dietrich stellte einmal in einem eher traurigen Lied die Frage: "Sag mir, wo die Männer sind, wo sind sie geblieben?" Also wie geht es nun heute diesen 6 Männern?

Reinardo präsentierte in *diesem Thread* noch seine aktuelle Meinung.

Leider sah er sich veranlasst*, auch das* noch zu publizieren.

Schorschel war in der glücklichen Lage über seine so erfolgreiche Therapie mit AS + AHIT* dies zu* berichten.

Knut nahm auf *Seite 4* des folgenden Threads so etwas wie einen erneuten Abschied vom Forum. Knut hat auch seine Profileingaben entfernt, diese aber in einer Homepage nebst etlichen zusätzlichen Informationen eingestellt. Der letzte Eintrag datiert vom 28.3.2009. Unabhängig von dieser Homepage, die eher nur guten Freunden zugänglich sein soll, hat Knut auch seine berühmte Trilogie, die primär die Protonen-Radiatio betrifft,* hier für immer* dokumentiert.
Der Abschied vom aktiven Forumsgeschehen bedeutet eine wahrlich bedauerliche Entsagung jeglicher Bereitschaft, diesem Forum die früher von ihm ausgehenden so bedeutenden Impulse zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es ist zu hoffen, dass doch noch einmal ein Umschwenk von wieder heimatlichen Gefilden im Kraichgau zurück in dieses ihm einst so vertraute Forum realistisch wird. Das Forum in seiner jetzigen Form hätte es verdient.

Paul Peter, dessen Credo lautete: " Es gibt nichts aber nun wirklich nichts, auch nicht mein Krebsleiden, was mich besiegen kann, ausser die Liebe Gottes" hat sich *leider hier* für immer vom Forum verabschiedet. Sein Profil ist bis um den Zeitpunkt Lütjensee vollständig. Aus mit ihm geführten Telefongesprächen habe ich entnommen, dass er weiterhin der Idee einer DNA-Ploidie-Befundung positiv gegenüber eingestellt ist, seine PSA-Werte sorgsam im Auge behält und den Kontakt zu Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister weiterhin aufrecht erhält.

Konrad hatte als Ergebnis der am 1. März 2008 vorgenommenen Blutuntersuchung wohl die ungünstigste Auswertung erhalten. Er ließ sich aber nicht unterkriegen und schlägt sich aktuell seit mehr als einer Woche, in einer Klinik liegend, mit den schmerzhaften Auswirkungen einer Polyneuropathie herum. Letzter PSA-Wert am 13.10.2009 leider 2440 ng/ml.

Und der Verfasser dieses fast wie eine Bestandsaufnahme anmutenden zusammenfassenden Rückblicks und des Versuches einer Erfassung der aktuellen jeweiligen Situation jener Männer, sieht das für ihn am 1. März 2008 auch für Knut und Schorschel erstellte günstige Ergebnis bislang bestätigt. Nicht bestätigen kann man leider nach diesem Versuch, dass heute schon überregional eine DNA-Zytometrie, neben dem Gleason-Score als primäre Befundung eines Prostatakarzinoms, als eine durchaus mögliche zusätzliche Malignitätsbestimmung anerkannt wird. Die Gründe hierfür sind mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt, und so kann man eigentlich nur begrüßen, dass doch etliche Pathologen im Zweifelsfall zusätzlich die DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung als Diagnosemöglichkeit einsetzen, um keine für die Patienten nachteiligen Therapieempfehlungen abgeben zu müssen. Es bleibt letztlich auch jedem mündigen und aufgeklärten Patienten überlassen, von den ihm gehörenden Stanz-Biopsaten eine solche der Sicherheit der Diagnose dienende Überprüfung zu veranlassen. Wohl dem, dessen Nervenkostüm so stabil ist, einen weniger aggressiven Tumor mit einer beobachtenden Strategie die Stirn zu bieten.

*"Man kann nicht immer ein Held sein, aber man kann immer ein Mann sein."* 
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## Pinguin

*Thema DNA-Zytometrie*

Die GEK-Broschüre zum Thema "Bestimmung der Ploidie" ist hier hinreichend geläufig. Von einem Forumsbenutzer bekam ich nun aus Anlass meines obigen Beitrages zwei kürzer gefasste Informationen. Einmal *hier.* Und dann *das.*

*"Für einen Moment hielt der Himmel den Atem an und ein neuer Stern erstrahlte"
*

----------

